# Where the Hell is GutPunch?



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

First Group - now Punch?


----------



## Pbartender (Dec 6, 2012)

I'm betting the two of them met up and headed out for a two-day road trip out west... GP almost got raped in a parking lot by a woman he met in a bar, but RG shot her dead. Fearing none of us would believe the story, GP and RG ran away. On their way, they hooked up with a thief who's broken parole, and then she ditched them, taking all their money with her. They robbed a convenience store for cash. They got chased by the FBI, they almost get caught by a State Trooper, they blew up a semi truck, and then finally, drove their blue 1966 Thunderbird convertible off the edge of the Grand Canyon, very touchingly choosing to die together in freedom to avoid capture and imprisonment.

That's why we haven't heard from them.


----------



## GutPunch (Nov 2, 2012)

I'm still alive and plugging away. Not much to post about these days as my existence has a little less drama in it.

Went to my IC yesterday and she told me that because of my childhood that I do not express my feelings. She said I bottle them up and internalize them. She said that I need to tell my wife how I feel all the time.

Sounds like good advice but I think Ms. GP is tiring of me asking for BJ's. Think my counselor may have missed this one.


----------



## GutPunch (Nov 2, 2012)

OH yeah .... deep into 5 & 6 year old football. So any bottled up anger and frustration is vented on these helpless kids.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

GutPunch said:


> OH yeah .... deep into 5 & 6 year old football. So any bottled up anger and frustration is vented on these helpless kids.


Ha they'll be in great shape!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lenzi (Apr 10, 2012)

GutPunch said:


> I think Ms. GP is tiring of me asking for BJ's.


Stop asking for BJs. That's just weak. How do you ask her anyway, do you say "Can you please suck on my penis?".

Nonverbal is best. While going down on her, or after screwing her a bit, shift your body around so the tip of your penis is in close proximity to her mouth. If she doesn't close the gap, then you do it.


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

GutPunch said:


> I'm still alive and plugging away. Not much to post about these days as my existence has a little less drama in it.
> 
> Went to my IC yesterday and she told me that because of my childhood that I do not express my feelings. She said I bottle them up and internalize them. She said that I need to tell my wife how I feel all the time.
> 
> Sounds like good advice but I think Ms. GP is tiring of me asking for BJ's. Think my counselor may have missed this one.


Don't ask.

Just unzip


----------



## GutPunch (Nov 2, 2012)

IC said I need to verbalize to her how I feel. 

You all know me well enough to know when I'm joking don't you.


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

GutPunch said:


> IC said I need to verbalize to her how I feel.
> 
> You all know me well enough to know when I'm joking don't you.


What joke?


----------



## Tron (Jan 31, 2013)

GutPunch said:


> I'm still alive and plugging away. Not much to post about these days as my existence has a little less drama in it.
> 
> Went to my IC yesterday and she told me that because of my childhood that I do not express my feelings. She said I bottle them up and internalize them. She said that I need to tell my wife how I feel all the time.
> 
> Sounds like good advice but I think Ms. GP is tiring of me asking for BJ's. Think my counselor may have missed this one.


Well GP, setting the BJ's aside for a moment, it sounds like a good plan. 

Here's the catch...

If you have trained Ms GP like I trained Ms Tron, as you do this in a _calm cool dispassionate manner_ ... "I am not OK with (insert your grievance) ... 5 minutes later they come back and say "I wish you wouldn't hold these things in and explode like that. You should be able to tell me these things before you get all upset." I sit there like this :scratchhead: say "WTF, I thought that is what I just did"


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

You thought he was serious? LOL!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GutPunch (Nov 2, 2012)

Tron said:


> Well GP, setting the BJ's aside for a moment, it sounds like a good plan.


FYI....Never set BJ's to the side.

Always on top of the list.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

GutPunch said:


> FYI....Never set BJ's to the side.
> 
> Always on top of the list.


Priorities! Much verbalization.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lenzi (Apr 10, 2012)

The other thing you could do is just sort of stop in the middle of sex and start stroking yourself and saying "A blowjob would feel pretty damn good right about now, too bad I can't reach it myself" and see if she picks up on your subliminal message without it being in the form of a question.


----------



## Tron (Jan 31, 2013)

GutPunch said:


> FYI....Never set BJ's to the side.
> 
> Always on top of the list.


I guess that's why I never get 'em.


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

Tron said:


> I guess that's why I never get 'em.


We have more work to do.


----------



## Tron (Jan 31, 2013)

Conrad said:


> We have more work to do.


Ha!

One of your suggestions annoyed her to the extent she has brought it up a few times in passing conversation...now, you may get put at the top of her **** List. 


And guys, all jokes aside, it's not that it hasn't ever happened; but at this point in time, I think we may be dealing with triggers.


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

Tron said:


> Ha!
> 
> One of your suggestions annoyed her to the extent she has brought it up a few times in passing conversation...now, you may get put at the top of her **** List.
> 
> ...


HappyKaty ran into a guy on a plane who was afraid to post because of me.


----------



## Tron (Jan 31, 2013)

Conrad said:


> HappyKaty ran into a guy on a plane who was afraid to post because of me.


Got too heavy handed with the lumber and intimidated the poor fella, eh? Shame on you...you mean old man, you.

Oh and...ummm.....ahhhhh.....after some thoughtful consideration, I may be ready to get to work soon. Or perhaps I should send the W off to Birmingham to attend Ms. GP's Finishing School.


----------



## Ms. GP (Jul 8, 2013)

Finishing school. Ha! Ha! I think there are less costly alternatives than 90 days of inpatient rehab!!


----------



## ReGroup (Dec 6, 2012)

I'm Bizzack!

What's going on everyone?

Nothing is up - just been VERY busy.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

ReGroup said:


> I'm Bizzack!
> 
> What's going on everyone?
> 
> Nothing is up - just been VERY busy.


It's alive!!:smthumbup:


----------



## GutPunch (Nov 2, 2012)

regroup said:


> i'm bizzack!
> 
> What's going on everyone?
> 
> Nothing is up - just been very busy.


sweeeeeeeeeeeeet!


----------



## Stella Moon (Nov 22, 2012)

Stella is in the houuuuuse! boooya!


----------



## Stella Moon (Nov 22, 2012)

thread jackin'


----------



## Stella Moon (Nov 22, 2012)

Tron said:


> I guess that's why I never get 'em.


shheeeeit tron...

just grab the top of her head/hair and push her down there...


----------



## Stella Moon (Nov 22, 2012)

dude asks me for a BJ.. ...I give the head tilt...eye gesture toward below indicating (thinking to myself) ..."you first, it ain't gonna lick itself"... 

only I say aloud.. "goh ahead" **adding a wicked sly smile..... ...he goes down...

most times .....it doesn't even get to 'my turn'... 

heh...heh...heh....


----------



## Tron (Jan 31, 2013)

Knew when I saw you up on the board Stella, that things were gonna get kicked up a notch or two. 

I am afraid that we are gonna thread jack this thread all the way to the Sex In Marriage board. 

Sorry Conrad, I don't know how this one went off the rails like it did.

It's all GP's fault and his one track mind.


----------



## Stella Moon (Nov 22, 2012)

'my' bad...me thinks...


----------



## Tron (Jan 31, 2013)

Stella Moon said:


> 'my' bad...me thinks...


Me thinks you are naughty...but in a good way. 

And you certainly made an impression on Gutpunch. He can't stop talking about you.


----------



## Stella Moon (Nov 22, 2012)

do you guys live together or what?


----------



## Stella Moon (Nov 22, 2012)

I need to get back to hanging out here more often..I'm usually on facebook lately..


----------

